# Dulcie Passed Adult Obedience 1 !



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

....and was dubbed valedictorian!

(OK so she was the only dog left standing for the last class/testing...but the instructor still said she is Valedictorian so YAY! )

And now on to Adult Obedience 2 starting next week!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

BRAINS + BEAUTY!!!!!!!!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

LOL Thanks MollyMuiMa!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Brains, beauty... and tenacity! Congratulations for sticking to it.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Congratulations! *Brains, beauty, tenacity and lots of heart that's willing. Well done both of you!:congrats::clap2::cheers2:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Time flies! I had to pause at "adult"... Congratulations to the Valedictorian and well done Nifty.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks, Everyone! I'm pretty excited! After this next class it is CGC class!

Mfmst, LOL! Yes she is still only 10 months, but she aged out of the puppy classes while we were in transition (the moving). She completed Star Puppy last summer and the first Beginner Obedience puppy class just as we were getting ready to move. During the intervening months, I have just been trying to reinforce what we learned in those classes plus kikopup!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

No surprises in any of that! She would still be the valedictorian even if there were 20 dogs in the class. You have been doing a beautiful job and are quite the star team! Any thoughts on performance events, I'd bet you two would clean up.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Funny you should mention that, Catherine! I have been watching Dulcie lately at the park etc - she is FAST and also a great retriever. She also sails over low walls etc (I don't let her jump over high things yet) with a grace and a tuck of the rear legs that reminds me of photos and video of your Lily.  I have begun to think that along with her therapy dog training, I might see about some agility or rally training to use up that ample energy and help her use her body to its maximum potential. I think she would LOVE it - and I love just watching her. I am not athletic at all, however I do remember you saying you don't have to be athletic to participate in rally.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Trust me, I am no athlete either and can get around rally courses and obedience routines with no problems. Agility is hard on me, but at Lily gets better at working with distance it gets easier for me.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

It's definitely on my possibility list. My first priority is CGC and then therapy dog training. However, if time allows (what with other life stuff lol) I may be able to start her in some agility in the fall.


----------

